# svn-server which better?

## syn0ptik

I've a list svn servers, which of them beter to use?

    VisualSVN

    CollabNet

    UberSVN

----------

## syn0ptik

up

----------

## John R. Graham

Do you want a professionally hosted solution with a web interface or just a locally hosted repository?

- John

----------

## syn0ptik

For web-interface I can use webDAV, or something better exist?

I need access to svn through 3690 port, because apache not support such module.

----------

